
Dutch hackers logged into Trump’s Twitter account in 2016; pw ‘yourefired’ - troberti
https://www.vn.nl/tijdlijn-zo-verliep-de-hack-van-trump/
======
keehun
It appears the user has since been blocked on GitLab:
[https://gitlab.com/numanturle/](https://gitlab.com/numanturle/)

